# Golf mk2 VR6 Conversion - Syncro(4motion) or FWD



## Silverstar124 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi everyone. I want to do a mk2 vr6 conversion. I'll probably put 2.9 engine in... But... I can't decide about drivetrain. Will fwd be able to cope with heavy 2.9 vr6 engine or do I need snycro from mk3 to make it cope with power and weight of engine in corners. Also, how expensive and hard it is to put syncro from mk3 to mk2, or maybe haldex 4motion?Want it to be as fast in corners as it is in straight line... Thanx


----------



## AbsoluteNovice (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Golf mk2 VR6 Conversion - Syncro(4motion) or FWD (Silverstar124)*

The VR6 is only about 70 lbs heavier than the 4 cylinder and seeing as the VR6 has been used in so many cars it is obvious it doesn't need AWD. If you want AWD plan on cutting out the centre exhaust tunnel and rear trunk floor and welding new ones and then finding all of the AWD parts. Do a search, there is a lot of information about both.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Golf mk2 VR6 Conversion - Syncro(4motion) or FWD (AbsoluteNovice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AbsoluteNovice* »_The VR6 is only about 70 lbs heavier than the 4 cylinder and seeing as the VR6 has been used in so many cars it is obvious it doesn't need AWD. If you want AWD plan on cutting out the centre exhaust tunnel and rear trunk floor and welding new ones and then finding all of the AWD parts. Do a search, there is a lot of information about both. 

It is true that the VR is not much heavier than the 4 cylinders, but the main issue is how the engine sits further forward in the engine bay making a greater deal of difference. I've heard that a decent suspension settup can make up for this pretty well. Then again, if you have the opportunity to go AWD, nothing will be able to compare to that. I say do what the pocket book allows, but at least get an lsd for the beast. GL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AbsoluteNovice (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Golf mk2 VR6 Conversion - Syncro(4motion) or FWD (GLImax)*

The VR6 doesn't actually sit any further forward as the transmission sits in the same place, the problem with the VR6 is that it stands straight up unlike the 4 cylinder that leans way back. This does move the weight further forward and raises it as well but having driven cars with both motors it isn't really noticeable. The VR6 came with the Plus suspension which has more camber and about twice the amount of caster and this really helps handling. For this swap the VR6 is almost laughable when compared to making the car AWD because the AWD part is a lot more work. This thread kind of touches on the AWD swap and can give an idea of what you are against.... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4511481 I'm still working on my A2 Syncro and I have about 200 - 300 hours of work in this car and it is still not sitting on all 4 wheels although it is getting close. 
Another option is to buy an AWD model and import it from Europe, in the end it may cheaper. I bought an A2 coupe and a Passat Syncro just so I could make the Jetta Syncro so I have already bought two cars and then suspension, needed brackets, and a crap load of work.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Golf mk2 VR6 Conversion - Syncro(4motion) or FWD (AbsoluteNovice)*

true, it is a bit of work. I thought the motor actually tilts forward a slight bit, perhaps not. In either case, if you don't go crazy on power, a decent suspension settup and lsd should suffice. If you are thinking VRT crazy settup in the future, save your money and save up for AWD.


----------



## Silverstar124 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Golf mk2 VR6 Conversion - Syncro(4motion) or FWD (GLImax)*

Thanx guys fori info







Really need it... alot







I would prefer to leave the car as fwd b'cause it's alot less work and less $$ and it looks it will be a fwd after all..It looks like converting it to 4wd is a bit of pain in the







it requires welding and spending, to much for me







I was just a bit afraid I wouldn't be able to control the beast in cornor







I am not planing to do VRT, that thing wouldn't be driveable at all without 4wd, it would smoke tires at 60mph with full throthe and street tires. My plans are: get decent exhaust, put KN panel or Kn57i induction kit or maybe BMC CDA, chip tuning, adjustable shock absorbers and light facelift on body







will probably put about 220bhp







btw any good thread with pictures and guide to vr6 swap? thnx


----------



## Silverstar124 (Jun 26, 2009)

bump


----------



## AbsoluteNovice (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Silverstar124)*

I'm not sure why you bumped this, have you rear the A2 FAQ at the top of the forum with over a 100 posts that will answer every question you could possible have?


----------

